# Massey Ferguson 165 with loader



## BigHoss165 (Jun 30, 2019)

Hello all I'm new here and thanks for the add. I recently was blessed with a massey Ferguson 165 and 235 loader. The loader is not on the tractor so I haven't used it yet as it possibly needs new lines, they look kind of rough. The tractor seems to run good but needs a little TLC and a few things addressed. NONE of the gauges work and I noticed there are several wires cut including the ones to the headlights. The tractor has multipower but from what I can tell it's not working or just not engaging. I tried the on the hill thing to see and it just rolled right back down soon as I pushed the clutch lol. It has a big valve right in front of the seat with 3 levers on it which I guess controls the loader and it has some play with the 3 point but I'm still trying to figure it out exactly. Does anything electrical play a role in the gauges and multipower or that has nothing to do with it?


----------

